# Ammo/Brown to Lakers for Radmanovic



## fallen xxi (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.nba.com/2009/news/02/07/lakers.bobcats.ap/index.html

"CHARLOTTE, N.C. (AP) -- The Charlotte Bobcats sent struggling forward Adam Morrison and reserve Shannon Brown to the Los Angeles Lakers on Saturday for forward Vladimir Radmanovic. "

This seems like an ok trade...but the Bobcats need depth and in my eyes a 2 for 1 trade isn't a succesful way to go about that.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Ammo/Brown to Lakers for Radmanovich*

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5gh1ebljNKfaG338Szd3k_GckBL4wD966UR180

Only reason this team makes sense for anyone is that Brown didn't like Morrison(because he sucks) while PJax and Radmanovich have been engaged in a personal feud.Cartier Martin has been better than Morrison...So is Shannon Brown.I guess Jackson and Radmanovich really hate each other,because the AP is dumber than a bag of rocks if they think Morrison is a good outside shooter.I guess one dumb *** starts out saying something,another one repeats and pretty soon every dumb *** in the world thinks Morrison can shoot.



> CHARLOTTE, N.C. (AP) — The Charlotte Bobcats sent struggling forward Adam Morrison and reserve Shannon Brown to the Los Angeles Lakers on Saturday for forward Vladimir Radmanovic.
> The move is the third trade the Bobcats have made this season in a roster shakeup under first-year coach Larry Brown.
> Morrison was the third overall pick of the 2006 draft and managing partner Michael Jordan's first major move since buying into the Bobcats. But Morrison had failed to crack the starting lineup and his minutes had declined under Brown.
> *Morrison will give the Lakers an outside shooting threat*, while the 6-foot-10 Radmanovic gives the Bobcats more depth up front.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Ammo/Brown to Lakers for Radmanovich*

Weird trade. Shannon Brown and Morrison combined are still not as good as Radman, not that, that is saying much.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Ammo/Brown to Lakers for Radmanovich*

Cap relief - that's why the Lakers did this.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Morrison is owed 5.26 Million next year,next year this saves LAL next to nothing.I guess if Radmanovich hates us too we'll luck out and he'll take his ETO in 2010.Maybe LB can start calling him a space cadet some time next year.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

You got the best player in the trade. It would be a mistake to play him at the 4 spot though, as some of the articles seem to be suggesting.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Ammo/Brown to Lakers for Radmanovich*



HKF said:


> Weird trade. Shannon Brown and Morrison combined are still not as good as Radman, not that, that is saying much.


You used to rave about how good Radman was when he was in Seattle


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Diable said:


> Morrison is owed 5.26 Million next year,next year this saves LAL next to nothing.I guess if Radmanovich hates us too we'll luck out and he'll take his ETO in 2010.Maybe LB can start calling him a space cadet some time next year.


Whether or not Morrison becomes a contributor for the Lakers at all, General Manager Mitch Kupchak once again made a clever move. Radmanovic is under contract for $13.4 million over the next two seasons. Technically he has an early termination option before the 2010 season, but Kupchak couldn't count on Vlade to exercise it. 

Since LA is expected to be over the luxury tax threshold for the next couple of years - from one perspective Radmanovic was costing the Lakers $12-$13.7 million a year with minimal production.

Morrison will make $5.3 million next year in the final year of his contract after which he would become a restricted free agent (unless he and the Lakers agree to an extension next summer).

Shannon Brown is an athletic guard who isn't necessarily a great shooter or passer. He has some ability defensively. Perhaps he could be a more defensive-minded Mo Evans (now with the Atlanta Hawks) although it may be difficult for Brown to earn playing time. He's earning the league minimum for a player with two-year's experience at $797,581, expiring after this season.

Kupchak saved the Lakers about $2.2 million in salary (including taxes) this year, $2.4 million for 2009/10 and potentially $13.8 million for 2010/11.

http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=11480


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Diable said:


> Morrison is owed 5.26 Million next year,next year this saves LAL next to nothing.I guess if Radmanovich hates us too we'll luck out and he'll take his ETO in 2010.Maybe LB can start calling him a space cadet some time next year.


Sean straightened it out for you.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

It's going to come down between the difference between a two year deal with Morrison and 3 years with Vlade. There is no way Vlade is turning down close to 7 million dollars.


----------

